

Ask HN: What is your opinion?  - dropshopsa

Is it right for a freelance Web Designer, to use Themes and Templates (ie http://www.woothemes.com/)and then charge a very high price because it is such good work?
======
pbreit
The only problem I could see is if what the freelancer was doing could be
described as "reselling" which the original designer probably forbids. But
pricing is just something that the buyer and seller work out.

Next time, put your question in the headline.

------
nhoss2
Your not a very good web designer if you are basically reselling other peoples
work

